# Headset microphone not working when connected (Creative fatality)



## batmankiller (Jan 27, 2007)

So I bought a creative fatality HS 800 microphone. 

1) I hear sound from my fatality headset just fine but my microphone is not picked up when it's attached to my headset.
2) I can use the internal microphone or the microphone from my old headset just fine.
3) I can use the detachable microphone just fine (meaning if i detach it from the headset I can use it .. and from sound quality I'm quite certain it's not using my internal laptop mic.
4) The microphone does not work when it's connected to my headset however on this computer. There is no sound pickup at all (the bars do not go up on the recording devices tab)
5) The fatality headset mic does work on my friend's computer of which he has a standalone sound card even if it's connected .

I am on a laptop with a realtek integrated sound card (most likely integrated.. not sure... someone wanna give me quick confirmation test?) and the microphone will not work when it's connected to the headset and yes I am sure the "mic on" switch is on from the headset. I am on windows 7 premium 64-bit. Any ideas?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the laptop have a mic input? Is your old headset connected to the mic input when you are testing? IF yes, are the Realtek drivers recognizing the mic is connected?


----------

